# Ran into a heck of a deal!



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

My wife ran into a heck of a deal Saturday. Her daughter dragged her into the local Salvation Army. She calls me up and asks "Do you want to buy a parrot cage for Babe (my Double Yellow-Head) that's taller than I am?"

I told her "Sure, if it's in good shape and not too expensive." She bought it, I had to take my truck to pick it up today. Turns out it is a King's Cages European Style Napoleon Top Model 306. Pretty fancy name, huh?










It's an $800.00 parrot cage that's twice the size of the cage Babe was in. My wife paid less than $100.00


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Good golly, that was a really good deal! Goodness, I'm betting Babe is loving it too!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a better one for you... I just picked up a 9" armatus for $85 when they sell at this size for around $800


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome find! I bet Babe is super happy about his/her new digs.


----------

